# YOUR FAVORITE 42MM COMBAT SUB



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm considering getting my first combat sub. I'd appreciate any advice, and a picture of your single most favorite 42mm sub. Thanks very much.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

LP49 said:


> I'm considering getting my first combat sub. I'd appreciate any advice, and a picture of your single most favorite 42mm sub. Thanks very much.


Never mind-I've already narrowed it down to two.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

My favorites... (these are not the stock straps/bracelets though)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Both are verrrrrrrryyyyyy nice!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mine is the GL0185... understated but classic.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> Mine is the GL0185... understated but classic.
> 
> View attachment 15925869


Thanks-now there's no way to narrow the choice down to two


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Mine has to be the 'Golden Eye'...my 'Green Goblin' is a close 2nd..


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thunder1 said:


> Mine has to be the 'Golden Eye'...my 'Green Goblin' is a close 2nd..
> View attachment 15927022
> 
> View attachment 15927025


Green Goblin is really nice and the golden eye is no slouch, either. Thanks.


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

I have three so far and will probably get a couple more. Most of them are really good looking watches.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My daily wear. I like to fondly call Military Combat Sub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

achilles said:


> My daily wear. I like to fondly call Military Combat Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot. Is that ice?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

LP49 said:


> Nice shot. Is that ice?


It's bubble wrap...I didn't realize it created some effect...LOL


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone have experience will bronze subs?


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)

The GL0088 - Nice, with colour accents...


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, it is.


----------



## HeadRusch1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Every time I pick up a new one (which is getting increasingly hard to do) I'm amazed at the quality I'm getting for the price. Thank YOU, Invicta!


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

A GL0261 arrived today. My first combat sub. I picked this one because I like the texture on the dial and I like the case is all brushed with no polished areas. Also I loved the gilded hands.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was looking at that one today, also. Might I ask where you got it?


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

FL410 said:


> My favorites... (these are not the stock straps/bracelets though)
> 
> View attachment 15925272
> 
> View attachment 15925276


What model number is the one on the bottom? Thanks.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

LP49 said:


> What model number is the one on the bottom? Thanks.


Its GL0263. It came on a distressed leather strap. I have swapped it around quite a bit between this mesh, a silicone strap, and the bracelet off of the black and orange CS pictured above it. Looks good on everything...


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

I was considering the GL0263 but had gone with the GL0261 black dial instead. There are so many color combinations and dials to choose from. The Combat Sub is a great buy at under $400. You get a lot for bang for your buck. Sapphire crystal, Swiss movement, screwed down crown with 200 meters of WR. I was really impressed when it arrived. The bezel action was good even though it’s only 60 clicks. It was tight without any back play and everything was aligned. The bracelet felt a little cheap because of the stamped clasp, but that can be solved with so many different strap and bracelet options.

I have a feeling I maybe picking up a second one someday.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Figured this would be the best place to ask. Anyone here have a 6.5 in or less wrist? I'm looking to buy a CS42 but not sure if it will fit and there are no Invicta boutiques near me to try anything on.
Also, any word on retailers with good return policies (so that I might be able to try one on and return it if it doesn't fit)?


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Figured this would be the best place to ask. Anyone here have a 6.5 in or less wrist? I'm looking to buy a CS42 but not sure if it will fit and there are no Invicta boutiques near me to try anything on.
> Also, any word on retailers with good return policies (so that I might be able to try one on and return it if it doesn't fit)?


Check out the Urban Gentry YouTube channel. He did a review of the Combat Sub and he has pretty small wrist size as well. I think with the lugs curving downwards help fit smaller wrists.


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 15943119


Nice - I just ordered the GL0088 (rubber strapped version of this) for $334. I've always seen this version as the classic combat sub. I think this watch will look killer on a Barton black and orange elite silicone strap. Or an all orange silicone rubber strap. It's such a great buy.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Figured this would be the best place to ask. Anyone here have a 6.5 in or less wrist? I'm looking to buy a CS42 but not sure if it will fit and there are no Invicta boutiques near me to try anything on.
> Also, any word on retailers with good return policies (so that I might be able to try one on and return it if it doesn't fit)?


Check out Ashford or Jomashop. I've easily bought and returned other watches from both of them.

Here were the 2 I had; 6.5-inch wrist measuring about 54mm across.


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

I have two Combat Subs, the GL0269 being my favorite...


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Glycine Combat Sub is an amazing watch for the price. I am only selling mine on Reddit Watch Exchange because I have too many watches! love the GL0261 vintage look and its one of the only models with a fully brushed case and bracelet.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Can't find it on reddit. Never went there before.
How do you search there, as I'd like to see it? Thanks.


----------



## 76driver (Sep 4, 2020)

freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 15943119


Can I ask what bracelet that is? I got an orange Barton two tone for mine but I think I want to go metal.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

toolr said:


> I have two Combat Subs, the GL0269 being my favorite...
> View attachment 15957001


Sent you a PM


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

LP49 said:


> Can't find it on reddit. Never went there before.
> How do you search there, as I'd like to see it? Thanks.


Sent PM


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

76driver said:


> Can I ask what bracelet that is? I got an orange Barton two tone for mine but I think I want to go metal.


I believe that's the stock OEM braclet on the model GL0249 which is the bracelet version and GL0088 is the rubber strap version.


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

My GL0088 arrived today and I have to say I noticed a couple lesser quality differences from the GL0261 I got a few weeks ago.
1) the bezel on this new GL0088 is looser. It has a little bit of play and it's not as tight as the GL0261. It has a little bit of springy up and down movement at the 40 min mark when you press down on the bezel. It's slight but it's there. Seems like another person has a similar issue in this thread. Bezel play on Combat Sub

2) the crown doesn't screw down flush to the case. There is about slight maybe a 0.2 or 0.3 mm gap between case and crown.

I think I can live with the bezel but is the gap still ok for Water Resistance? Should I send the watch back and exchange it?


----------



## 76driver (Sep 4, 2020)

Big_wrist said:


> I believe that's the stock OEM braclet on the model GL0249 which is the bracelet version and GL0088 is the rubber strap version.


Does anyone know where I can order this?


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

old one, still kicking.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

I only own one, but I love it. Another vote for the Goldeneye.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A little late to the party, but this one seems to get the most wrist time. I stole the bracelet from one of my other ones.


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)

Big_wrist said:


> My GL0088 arrived today and I have to say I noticed a couple lesser quality differences from the GL0261 I got a few weeks ago.
> 1) the bezel on this new GL0088 is looser. It has a little bit of play and it's not as tight as the GL0261. It has a little bit of springy up and down movement at the 40 min mark when you press down on the bezel. It's slight but it's there. Seems like another person has a similar issue in this thread. Bezel play on Combat Sub
> 
> 2) the crown doesn't screw down flush to the case. There is about slight maybe a 0.2 or 0.3 mm gap between case and crown.
> ...


Hi,
the gap at the crown is also at mine! But I don't think it matters, because there is also an axial sealing ring on the stem bush which is "activated" by screwing the crown in...

I have pressure tested it twice with 5 bar with absolutely no effect. (My bycicle pump doesn't get much more the 5 bar...)


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Finally bought two. Here's the GL0187 on a Barton Elite. Tomorrow a GL0261 Black dial Vintage is coming. I'll post that once I get the ss band correctly sized. Thanks to everone for the advice. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

LP49 said:


> Finally bought two. Here's the GL0187 on a Barton Elite. Tomorrow a GL0261 Black dial Vintage is coming. I'll post that once I get the ss band correctly sized. Thanks to everone for the advice. I appreciate it very much.
> 
> View attachment 16020610
> 
> ...


Congrats!!.I think it's a fine piece of wrist wear..initial impressions?


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thunder1 said:


> Congrats!!.I think it's a fine piece of wrist wear..initial impressions?


Love both the 261 and the 187. Can't wait to see what patina will end up on the 187. The 261 will be my daily wear once I get the bracelet sized. Both great!


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Here’s a vintage bronze that just came in . I want to change the strap - any ideas ?


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll send you a black leather strap with a bronze buckle. It's 22mm x 75mm x 110mm. I don't use it any more and it would look terrific with your bronzie (no catch to this offer😃). PM me with your address. No cost.


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

LP49 said:


> I'll send you a black leather strap with a bronze buckle. It's 22mm x 75mm x 110mm. I don't use it any more and it would look terrific with your bronzie (no catch to this offer😃). PM me with your address. No cost.
> View attachment 16419240


Wow - now this is community! Thank you and pmed


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've changed my mind!!!..this GMT is now my favorite Combat Sub...can imagine what the blue & green dial versions of this baby looks like!!..


----------



## Spuz Zard (Aug 6, 2021)

I really love my GL1001 Black Beauty! 
The black coating is super durable and
devoid of any sort of scratches, amazing.


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

achilles said:


> My daily wear. I like to fondly call Military Combat Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite combat sub. Beautiful piece.


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Bob Orr said:


> Wow - now this is community! Thank you and pmed


LP49 gets the gold star here as top WUS member for generosity. This band arrived and now on the watch. Looks great (original and sent straps side by side) - Thank you again


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bob Orr said:


> LP49 gets the gold star here as top WUS member for generosity. This band arrived and now on the watch. Looks great (original and sent straps side by side) - Thank you again
> 
> View attachment 16433359


You are very welcome. Thanks for posting!


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

+1 on Golden Eye.
I wear it on a black DLC plated flat end aftermarket bracelet. I'm even ok with the wings 'old new' logo.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

FL410 said:


> My favorites... (these are not the stock straps/bracelets though)
> 
> View attachment 15925272
> 
> View attachment 15925276


What model is the second one please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

MitchCumsteen said:


> What model is the second one please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it's the GL0260..


----------



## Icky Thump (Jul 26, 2021)

0076 was my first. What a great value. Gifted it to my nephew, who sincerely fell in love with it.Very good/comfortable bracelet as well, especially for one that doesn't taper towards clasp.



FL410 said:


> My favorites... (these are not the stock straps/bracelets though)
> 
> 
> View attachment 15925276


Looks great on the mesh! 










This is one of my favorite refs. (lousy pic). Just found one just like the above in a GMT w/ date magnifier. Don't typically care for GMT's, but..ot is very nice, well done GMT hand..may have to pic one up. Hard not to buy multiples, I can understand having a case full of them..

The above is a keeper. Bezel is great on this example, my only complaint on some of these.is inconsistent bezel play/bounce. Purchased from Ashford, offered return/replace but decided to keep this example, look for reputable, competent repair, tried local, kept my through the holidays/new year and just recently was called to come pick up the watch (yea!) that they could not source the parts (boo!)

Found The Watchmaker from researching in WUS. Wish me luck, watch will ship out this week..


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

One of my favorites


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2020)

LP49 said:


> Finally bought two. Here's the GL0187 on a Barton Elite. Tomorrow a GL0261 Black dial Vintage is coming. I'll post that once I get the ss band correctly sized. Thanks to everone for the advice. I appreciate it very much.
> 
> View attachment 16020610
> 
> ...


My favorite hasn't been released yet lol. I've been keeping an eye out for the release dare of the new 42mm


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

This is my current fav


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

It's my only one, so by default?


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My favorite hasn't been released yet lol. I've been keeping an eye out for the release dare of the new 42mm
> View attachment 16517238


Hopefully, there'll be a 39mm version of it, as well..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2020)

Thunder1 said:


> Hopefull, there'll
> 
> Hopefully, there'll be a 39mm version of it, as well..


I could do 39mm as well. I'll take either or


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2020)

Bob Orr said:


> This is my current fav
> View attachment 16517849


I do like their bronze combat subs. Actual bronze, not pvd coated. Love the textured dials and I want to say that they have a lumed date window that other combat subs don't have


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I do like their bronze combat subs. Actual bronze, not pvd coated. Love the textured dials and I want to say that they have a lumed date window that other combat subs don't have


this one does have a lumed date window. It’s more subtle on others


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2020)

Patagonico said:


>


That is a nice looking combat sub


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Well it is not 42mm but the Virginia class fast attack is my favorite 'Combat Sub'.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Tie


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> Tie
> 
> View attachment 17038754
> View attachment 17038755
> ...


Just think that the 'Golden Eye' is *the* classic 42mm Combat Sub..


----------

